# Cách làm dầu dừa dưỡng da, dưỡng tóc đơn giản cho nàng lười



## nusy (20/7/18)

Cách làm dầu dừa đơn giản dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn có được hũ dầu dừa sạch nguyên chất để an tâm làm đẹp.

*Dầu dừa là gì?*



​
Dù đã rất quen thuộc nhưng có nhiều chị em chưa thật sự hiểu rõ về khái niệm này. Trước khi biết cách làm dầu dừa, chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu thế nào là dầu dừa nhé!

Dầu dừa là loại dầu thu được qua các quy trình chiết tách từ cơm dừa của quả dừa tươi hoặc dừa khô. Trong các loài cây họ nhà cọ, dừa được xếp hạng là một trong những loài cây mang lại nhiều lợi ích nhất cho con người. Trãi qua nhiều thế hệ và nền văn hóa khác nhau trong khu vực nhiệt đới, con người đã sử dụng cây dừa trong các lĩnh vực đặc biệt là làm đẹp.

*Tác dụng của dầu dừa*
Dầu dừa có nhiều công dụng trong việc chăm sóc sức khỏe và làm đẹp. Loại tinh dầu này tác động từ trong ra ngoài giúp chúng ta có một thể trạng khỏe mạnh và rạng rỡ. Từ chống ung thư bảo vệ sức khỏe đến làm đẹp như: Dưỡng da, chăm sóc tóc, giảm cân hay tẩy trắng răng miệng.

_

_
_Những công dụng "vàng" trong làm đẹp của dầu dừa rất được chị em ưa chuộng._
​Dưới đây Chuyên mục Làm đẹp xin chia sẻ cùng bạn đọc 2 cách làm dầu dừa nguyên chất đơn giản tại nhà, giúp bạn vừa tiết kiệm chi phí lại có thêm một món làm đẹp an toàn do chính tay mình làm ra.

*1. Cách làm dầu dừa đơn giản nhất – Phương pháp lạnh*
Phương pháp lạnh là cách làm dầu dừa đơn giản nhất. Rất nhanh gọn, quy trình chiết tách dầu dừa nguyên chất theo cách này mất khoảng 60 phút thực hiện và 24 tiếng đợi thành phẩm.

_Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu_
- Dừa nạo hay còn gọi là cơm dừa. (Bạn có thể dùng dừa nạo bán sẵn hoặc tự tay làm hết)
- Nước đun sôi để nguội
- Máy xay sinh tố
- Đồ dùng lọc: Khăn màng lọc hoặc ray lọc
- Hũ thủy tinh đựng thành phẩm.

_Quy trình thực hiện_

_

_
_Cơm dừa sau khi nạo sẽ có được những sợi dừa mỏng như thế này._​
- Bước 1: Tiến hành bổ dừa và tách lấy phần cơm dừa (cùi dừa). Tiếp theo đó, bạn sắt thành từng lát mỏng hoặc dùng dao nạo để nạo thành những sợi mỏng. Kết thúc bước 1, bạn cho cơm dừa và một ít nước vào máy, xay thật nhuyễn như bột.

_

_
_Tiến hành lọc cơm dừa đã xay nhuyễn qua khăn xô._​
- Bước 2: Sau khi xay nhuyễn, bạn đổ phần dầu dừa vào ray lọc hoặc khăn xô và vắt thật kiệt phần nước cốt dừa đã xay. Cho nước cốt dừa đã lọc vào hũ thủy tinh sạch rồi đậy kín nắp và để nơi khô thoáng trong vòng 24 tiếng.

_

_
_Cách làm dầu dừa bằng phương pháp lạnh sẽ cho ra được thành phẩm hũ dầu dừa có hình dạng như ảnh trên._​
- Bước 3: Sau 24 tiếng, mặt nước cốt dừa sẽ đóng váng trắng ở trên và tinh dầu lắng ở dưới. Lúc này bạn đem hũ thủy tinh vào để trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh trong vòng 3 tiếng để lớp váng dừa bên trên đông lại.

- Bước 4: Sau 3 tiếng, bạn sẽ thấy lớp váng đông đặc lại. Bạn chỉ cần dùng muỗng nhỏ hớt lớp váng ra, còn lớp tinh dầu bên dưới chính là dầu dừa nguyên chất được làm theo cách làm dầu dừa phương pháp lạnh.

_

_
_Sau khi hớt phần váng phía trên bạn sẽ thu được tinh dầu dừa nguyên chất._
​Cách làm dầu dừa theo phương pháp ép lạnh có ưu điểm là quy trình dễ dàng, nhanh gọn nhưng thời hạn sử dụng dầu dừa không lâu. Trong môi trường thường, dầu dừa làm theo phương pháp này chỉ để được 1 tuần. Màu của chúng cũng không đẹp như phương pháp cách làm dầu dừa với nhiệt.

*2. Cách làm dầu dừa bằng phương pháp nóng*
Từ xưa đến nay ông bà ta nấu dầu dừa theo cách này. Không phức tạp hơn nhiều so với cách làm dầu dừa lạnh, bạn chỉ cần thêm một bước đun nước cốt dừa trên nhiệt thôi nhé!

_

_
_Tổng hợp những bước cơ bản của cách làm dầu dừa theo phương pháp nhiệt._
​_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị_
- Dừa già: 1 trái ( càng già càng tốt)
- Nước sạch
- Máy xay sinh tố
- Màng lọc
- Bếp, chảo
- Hũ thủy tinh.

_Quy trình thực hiện_

_

_
_Cùi dừa nạo được thêm nước nóng trước khi xay nhuyễn._​
- Bước 1: Tách đôi quả dừa, dùng dao nạo lấy phần cùi dừa. Sau đó bạn cho cùi dừa nạo và một ít nước nóng vào máy xay nhuyễn.

_

_
_Bước thứ hai trong cách làm dầu dừa phương pháp nhiệt._
​- Bước 2: Bạn đặt nồi nước trên bếp và đun sôi, sau đó để nước nguội bớt. Bạn cho phần cơm dừa xay ở bước 1 vào chung với nước nóng trong nồi. Chú ý căn cho phần nước sâm sấp với phần dừa xay nhé, không nên để loảng quá. Sau đó bạn tiếp tục đun hỗn hợp với lửa nhỏ trong 15 phút.

_

_
_ Xay thật nhuyễn thêm một lần nữa..._

_

_
_ .. và vắt thật kiệt._​
- Bước 3: Tiếp tục xay lại phần dừa vừa nấu ở bước 2 bằng cách cho toàn bộ nồi dừa vừa đun (đã để nguội) vào trong máy xay sinh tốt xay thật nhuyễn cho đến khi hỗn hợp trở lên thật sánh và mịn. Sau đó, bạn dùng vải xô vắt lấy nước cốt dừa và cho ra bát.

_

_
_Bước thứ 4 là điểm khác biệt của cách làm dầu dừa phương pháp nhiệt với phương pháp lạnh._​
Bước 4: Cách làm dầu dừa bằng phương pháp nhiệt đặc biệt ở bước này. Sau khi đã có nước cốt dừa sánh mịn, bạn cho lên bếp đun sôi nhỏ lửa. Khi đun nhiệt, phần cơm dừa dần dần tách khỏi dầu dừa và chìm xuống đáy nồi. Lúc này, bạn cần đảo đều tay để cơm dừa không dính cháy ở đáy chảo.



​
Sau khi cơm dừa sên lại rồi ngả màu vàng nâu, bạn tắt bếp và chắt dầu dừa cho vào lọ. Để dầu dừa nguội sau đó đậy kín nắp là bạn có thể sử dụng phần dầu dừa này lâu nhất tới 2 năm.

_

_
_Thành phẩm dầu dừa nguyên chất vàng óng từ cách làm dầu dừa bằng phương pháp nhiệt._​
*3. Những lưu ý khi thực hiện 2 cách làm dầu dừa trên*
Trên đây, chúng tôi vừa chia sẻ tới bạn đọc hai cách làm dầu dừa khá phổ biến hiện nay. Tuy đơn giản nhưng các bạn cũng cần lưu ý một số kinh nghiệm sau để thực hiện thành công nhất nhé!

- Dùng dừa già để làm dầu dừa, vì dừa càng già sẽ cho càng nhiều dầu hơn.



​
- Để việc làm đẹp được đảm bảo nhất, các dụng cụ thực hiện cần được vệ sinh sạch sẽ trước khi tiến hành hai cách làm dầu dừa trên.

- Dầu dừa thu được hơi sền sệt như dầu ăn, mùi rất thơm (giống kẹo dừa), màu trong hoặc hơi ngà vàng tùy vào loại dừa và độ lửa khi đun.

- Để biết dầu dừa bạn làm đã chuẩn hay chưa hãy dựa vào thời hạn sử dụng. Nếu ở nhiệt độ thường mà dầu dừa dùng được trên 6 tháng là chuẩn nhé. Nếu dầu dừa bị mốc chỉ 1 tuần sau khi làm thì bạn làm chưa đúng rồi.



​
- Bảo quản dầu dừa trong lọ bằng thủy tinh hoặc chai nhựa, để nơi ít ánh sáng. Bạn có thể để dầu dừa trong tủ lạnh và dùng bình thường.

Hy vọng rằng, hai cách làm dầu dừa cùng những lưu ý trên sẽ giúp bạn tự sản xuất được những hũ dầu dừa chất lượng cho hành trình đẹp lên mỗi ngày. Chúc bạn thực hiện thành công!
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

